# You Guys, I've Got To Find This Bicycle!



## None (Jun 24, 2016)

Who can help identify Miss Almira Gulch's bicycle from, my favorite movie OF ALL TIME, The Wizard of Oz? I've got a few bicycle missions... But this is at the top of my list! Gotta find this bicycle! Any ideas? And has anyone else tried to find this? Tag me in threads if so!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2016)

I think there has been at least one thread on the subject. Can't 'member what it was tho...


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 24, 2016)

Safety Model 1900 Orient bicycle


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hopefully one of the TOC experts can identify it. I wonder if its an American bicycle? V/r Shawn


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 24, 2016)

Goldenindian said:


> Safety Model 1900 Orient bicycle



Good call, I remember reading a couple discussions about this...your not the first to want one of those from the movies sake.  Now I have that music in my head...da da da daaaaa da da da da daaaaaaaaaa. lololol..


----------



## mike j (Jun 24, 2016)

I vaguely remember a tread or mention of that bike. Oh-Ee-Yah! Eoh-Ah!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 24, 2016)

you're gonna need the socks, too


----------



## None (Jun 24, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> you're gonna need the socks, too



I've got those already... and the ruby red slippers too!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Jun 24, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 24, 2016)

Desiree, post #6 in this thread, ID's the bike: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wizard-of-oz-bike.3014/#post-99293   NOW, after you check that thread, cliick *search, bottom right corner, pick: more, keywords: wizard of OZ plus ALL FORUMS*  and actuate your search and you'll find a bunch; but, there is dialog about a California guy that says he has that bike... your neighborhood, I think...


----------



## None (Jun 24, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Desiree, post #6 in this thread, i.d.'s the bike: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wizard-of-oz-bike.3014/#post-99293   NOW, after you check that thread, cliick *search, bottom right corner, pick: more, keywords: wizard of OZ plus ALL FORUMS*  and actuate your search and you'll find a bunch; but, there is dialog about a California guy that says he has that bike... your neighborhood, I think...



Juanita, Juanita, Juanita!! Such useful information. Thank you very much! I'd be excited just to meet with it. Haha Still learning here on The CABE. [emoji4] [emoji605] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## None (Jun 24, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


>




Yeah...see, that needs to be me! Haha


----------



## morton (Jun 26, 2016)

Desireé said:


> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## morton (Jun 26, 2016)

Desireé said:


> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Love pic from movie sets..do you know any souces for more WOZ set photos?


----------



## None (Jun 26, 2016)

morton said:


> Love pic from movie sets..do you know any souces for more WOZ set photos?




Unfortunately, I don't. But I'd be happy to research for more. I enjoy these photos also! I came across these photos on Google. I'm sure there are more!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 26, 2016)

You gonna get a big ugly hat and look real mean when you pimp that around town?


----------



## None (Jun 26, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> You gonna get a big ugly hat and look real mean when you pimp that around town?




Haha I don't think I'll look mean but I may sport that way cool hat!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 26, 2016)

Pretty sure the old lady next door has one of those..They all ride the same bike,right??Just like they all ride a broom too..


----------



## None (Jun 26, 2016)

bikesnbuses said:


> Pretty sure the old lady next door has one of those..They all ride the same bike,right??Just like they all ride a broom too..




LOL!!!!  I guess I'll be in the market for a nice broom too!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 26, 2016)

Desireé said:


> LOL!!!!  I guess I'll be in the market for a nice broom too!




Hope ya find your bike, I see the resemblance and looks like it could mean tons of fun for ya, however, unfortunately, you're much more prettier than that ol'mean A, ugly butt, wicked witch from the west, her counter part and the actual yet, fabulous, unforgettable actress: Margret Hamilton.





sorry. . The pretty, fun loving and humorous  version is what I'm getting here. [wink]

View attachment 616083


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 26, 2016)

Goldenindian said:


> Safety Model 1900 Orient bicycle




It doesn't appear to have the same fork but yet they say in previous posts many yrs
ago that it is an Orient.  Hmmm ……

1899 and 1900 were basically the same.  I'll pull up my 1899 and see what I have for 1900..


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 26, 2016)

Its the wicked bike girl!!!!! RUNnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 26, 2016)

Ok ….. here's from my catalogue.  I decided to take a snap shot.  You could sure do a beautiful color combination Desiree!! 

Check out the color combo's ……….. and the rim colors - WOW!!!   Let's restore one!!!!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 27, 2016)

Found what appears to be the correct bike, however, there's a discrepancy on the head post, (4th photo) 2, professional, apparently precise, or factory holes where it shouldn't. Indicating the current badge, identifying it could be wrong:

Also of note, I added the search for the caractor; 'Almira Gulch' of the mean old bat in 'The Wizard of Oz'. that Margaret  Hamilton played on the Op's query which decreased the amount of search results: "Almira Gulch, bicycle"

Pretty interesting stuff about Margret Hamilton and her roles, including injuries while shooting the movie, 2nd and 3rd degree burns, even her stand-in suffered and her portrayals following.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_Hamilton_(actress)

One could imagine the publicity or press, elaborating, exaggerating  the character and note; Desiree; 'be careful what you wish for' potential movie promotional jargon; 'No news is bad in the industry',  there might have been headlines as such: "The role of the wicked witch of the west is CURSED!" :

Displayed on-line at The Owls Head Transportation Museum in Main: http://owlshead.org/collections/detail/1900-ca.-orient-ladies-bicycle

*1900 ca. Orient Ladies Bicycle*

















Note: while this may be correct, the usual  consideration that Museum's are all perfect, kind-of like ' doctor's are always right' would be an ignorant and or bias understanding. regardless, this area or era of bicycles is a place I have but very little experience.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Found what appears to be the correct bike, however, there's a discrepancy on the head post, (4th photo) 2, professional, apparently precise, or factory holes where it shouldn't. Indicating the current badge, identifying it could be wrong:
> 
> Also of note, I added the search for the caractor; 'Almira Gulch' of the mean old bat in 'The Wizard of Oz'. that Margaret  Hamilton played on the Op's query which decreased the amount of search results: "Almira Gulch, bicycle"
> 
> ...




This bike looks a lot like this ladies Crescent. Maybe a couple years older.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 27, 2016)

Desireé said:


> Haha well thank you Jeff! I'll be compared to a classy lady any day! We do sort of look alike huh? Haha it's in the nose I suppose. I gotta get this bicycle, and her hat. That hat is a necessity. [wink!]





Actually, no, but, similar oval face, squinting yours eyes, same sized mouth, even similar nose to mouth indent lines but, actually lacking the  one of the most important, evil or mean looking and haunting features; that long, crooked nose, Witch, which; Miss Hamilton has. Sorry but, yours is much more attractive than hers. Not to leave out, in comparison, of all the photos she has, it's obvious, Margret Hamilton, on her best day couldn't photograph 1/2as pretty as you do.  [grin]

Regardless, a little plastic rubber and you're in!


----------



## locomotion (Jun 27, 2016)

well if the bike is a TOC ladies Orient, I have one in my collection, very distinctive top tube, and a very short seat tube
but mine has a wooden rear fender and chainguard, no rear rack, no front brake, a rear Corbin Duplex coaster model 7? rear hub


----------



## locomotion (Jun 27, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Found what appears to be the correct bike, however, there's a discrepancy on the head post, (4th photo) 2, professional, apparently precise, or factory holes where it shouldn't. Indicating the current badge, identifying it could be wrong:
> 
> Also of note, I added the search for the caractor; 'Almira Gulch' of the mean old bat in 'The Wizard of Oz'. that Margaret  Hamilton played on the Op's query which decreased the amount of search results: "Almira Gulch, bicycle"
> 
> ...





Is this really a "museum" bicycle?   what is with the extra badge holes?   and I haven't seen another Orient ladies bike that has a tube joining the top and bottom tube!!!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 27, 2016)

locomotion said:


> Is this really a "museum" bicycle?   what is with the extra badge holes?   and I haven't seen another Orient ladies bike that has a tube joining the top and bottom tube!!!





As I said, disclaiming; 'TOC bikes are not my area of knowledge' and additionally, it would not be the first time I've seen museum's where credibility fails, plus I gave ya the link, and accordingly: "The Owls Head Transportation Museum is a nonprofit educational organization. Its mission is to collect, preserve, exhibit and operate pre-1940 aircraft, ground vehicles, engines and related technologies significant to the evolution of transportation for the purpose of education." http://owlshead.org/

What I've discovered in the past, museums can exaggerate or misrepresent items, solely for the purpose of presenting an 'example' for 'educational interest', and yet, without disclaimers too. Go figure?  [grin]'

I've slapped one around once too, and it had nothing to do with this type of item, not bicycles,  displaying items that couldn't possibly have been made in the era, nor time they'd claimed. After they'd realized I had them up-against the wall with undisputable evidence . they only disclosed to me, in private, 'yeah, but it's educational' or some dumb A, excuse' so they could continue their world wide recognition and occasional touring  of those otherwise, important Ann Frank  WWII relics.  LOL. To tell the truth of the matter, I couldn't believe how little research they'd preformed and that, it didn't take much to reveal; they had been hosed.

And even as a kid, in museums I recall displays of items that for whatever reason I couldn't qualify then, stuff that just didn't look right or authentic but portrayed as such. Prob because in my youth,  I loved hitting antique stores and spent hours, days  upon days looking at junk. Not to qualify me as an expert, but, just get a sense about old crap. Albeit, I've gotten hosed too, yet figured it out after it was too late.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 27, 2016)

not blaming you Jeff54 ( I appreciate you posting it) or the museum, just putting questions out there!!!
I am not a professional by any means compared to most guys on here ...... just happen to have way too many bike


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 27, 2016)

These are always fun.a Gif. which happens to be the file format of the  surfing gif I made as my siggy.  GIF files are made like cartoons, one picture at a time flipping through the sequence, and unlike an MPEG video format, you can stick them in as a photo, where, not only does ya get to see it download video like display  inside of a post, but, in this case because, once the whole photo series downloads in your temp files, it'll repeat forever and  give ya more time to see details like  the modern prewar  chrome chain guard, that's on the bike. at least until the dang Gif gets annoying, [grin]: if you're not high speed like me; cheapest low priced DSL, , give it 10-20 seconds to run the whole file.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 27, 2016)

kinds of makes you dizzy after a while Jeff!!!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 27, 2016)

locomotion said:


> not blaming you Jeff54 ( I appreciate you posting it) or the museum, just putting questions out there!!!
> I am not a professional by any means compared to most guys on here ...... just happen to have way too many bike



Nope I didn't think so, just that_ some_ people, and not pointing any fingers too, breeze through posts so quick, especially my long-winded regularity, [grin] they miss all the info provided.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 27, 2016)

locomotion said:


> kinds of makes you dizzy after a while Jeff!!!





It do at that, especially with mine below, which, I know mine can all by its self  but don't give a Carp's bony mass  about because, I friggen like seeing me ride them waves! . Mah, ha, ha!


----------



## None (Jun 27, 2016)

locomotion said:


> well if the bike is a TOC ladies Orient, I have one in my collection, very distinctive top tube, and a very short seat tube
> but mine has a wooden rear fender and chainguard, no rear rack, no front brake, a rear Corbin Duplex coaster model 7? rear hub
> View attachment 333754




I want more photos!! Haha


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 14, 2016)

here you go Desiree,


----------



## None (Jul 14, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> here you go Desiree,



This is awesome!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 14, 2016)

he's a wizard and somehow knows how to make us all hallucenate


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 14, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> he's a wizard and somehow knows how to make us all hallucenate




On a full moon she “hallucenates” about bicycles!


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 14, 2016)

In case I get reprimanded for leading “y’all” away from the topic....



The chain guard on the bicycle Miss Gulch is riding was installed to prevent the skirt from catching on the chain.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 15, 2016)

Desireé said:


> I want more photos!! Haha





Yo, Desi? DESIREE!!

So, how much cash does ya got anyway?

Might be a few years older, it's realy tough to say as the frame looks the same and goody, goody it's even got what looks like that boitch's (character) handlebar bag! :

Crescent 1890's Womens Bike Wood Rims, chaingaurd & fender, Great original paint
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112054051397




 


 

Ya got 3 days as of right now, so, get out and hustle. come up with cash and talk that guy into shipping to you or find one of Cabe's boys ta helps ya ship. or gal.

Is ya feeling this:


 

Stop looking the dumb dizzying fricken Gif and get moving girl!


----------



## spoker (Jul 15, 2016)

i want the chick!!


----------



## None (Jul 15, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Yo, Desi? DESIREE!!
> 
> So, how much cash does ya got anyway?
> 
> ...



Well thank ya Jeff! Very thoughtful of you. I definitely appreciate it and will take a look. Hopefully she doesn't break the bank. She is GORGEOUS. [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 15, 2016)

spoker said:


> i want the chick!!




Great.



I’ll take Miss Gulch.


----------



## T-Man (Aug 9, 2016)

I keep looking at the brake levers and thinking it's a modified 1939 Phillips maybe?  But then again, on second look, the front brakes (on the axle) are different, and the drop bar angle is a little different too.

Oh well...very similar!


----------



## the2finger (Aug 9, 2016)

I'll ask my mother in law what she did with it


----------



## None (Aug 9, 2016)

T-Man said:


> I keep looking at the brake levers and thinking it's a modified 1939 Phillips maybe?  But then again, on second look, the front brakes (on the axle) are different, and the drop bar angle is a little different too.
> 
> Oh well...very similar!
> 
> View attachment 348281



Still very beautiful! [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Aug 9, 2016)

the2finger said:


> I'll ask my mother in law what she did with it



Hahaha ask her if I can buy it! Lol

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 10, 2016)

T-Man said:


> I keep looking at the brake levers and thinking it's a modified 1939 Phillips maybe?  But then again, on second look, the front brakes (on the axle) are different, and the drop bar angle is a little different too.
> 
> Oh well...very similar!
> ]




There are many that are similar, including, new 'replica' styed versions too.

But none that are so easily identified for the distance in the top bar and bottom due to the location of the bridge bar, most especially though, Crescent's top bar J hook at seat post connection.

And yet, moreover, as exampled in this photo, most any of the verities could work as a stand in, just as long as the dress covers the *J* too.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 10, 2016)

The sooner we get Ms. Gulch off this bike and Desiree on it, the better off we'll all be


----------



## None (Aug 10, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> The sooner we get Ms. Gulch off this bike and Desiree on it, the better off we'll all be




 I like the sound of this. ^ Agreed!


----------



## Kelpie3 (Aug 10, 2016)

The bike in the tornado picture and the one she is riding look like two different models....  There was a mean lady where I grew up in the country that looked like her.  So you're in Monorovia..... I grew up in Azalia south of Columbus...


----------

